# power head



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

i have a 220 gallon tank with 2 fx5s and i need to get some more flow looking at getting two power heads any suggestions on brand and size 

two silver arowana 
wc flordia gar 
clown knife 
black ghost knife


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

yup best ones are hydor korlias they have different sizes depending on what you like or need !!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

King Ed's had all of their Koralias on sale when I was there on Friday. The Koralia 4's were on sale for $43.99, regular price $74.99. Not sure if that size would be powerful enough in a tank as big as yours? There was a big price jump up to the Koralia 5 (maybe on sale for $128 or something like that?). They also had the Koralia 6,7,8's.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Also look at Sureflow-modified Maxijets - bigger bang for your buck than Koralias.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, sureflow mods are great bang for the buck. Also, I like the compact profile of the maxijets compared to the koralias which seem to stick out far into the tank.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

hydor korlias or tunze... J&L always has good price on both of them.


----------

